# Mount/Clamp my monopod possible?



## vd853 (Aug 1, 2009)

Is there any accessory out there that will let me mount or clamp my monopod onto lets say a pole, table, chair, etc.?


----------



## isaac alongi (Aug 1, 2009)

get a few bogan super clamps or "mafer" clamps and hook them together to mount on anything...


----------



## vd853 (Aug 2, 2009)

These clamps will actually hook my monopod to a table?


----------



## benhasajeep (Aug 2, 2009)

You have a couple options.  You could use 2 super clamps connected together.  One clamp to clamp the table and one to clamp the monopod.

Or to me is sounds like you need a magic arm.  One end you can have a super clamp and the other a camera mount base.  This way you can clamp to a table and also move the camera around all you want and be able to lock it down in that position.

Manfrotto has several versions of the magic arm, and what comes with them.  Have a look at their site.

Manfrotto.com - homepage
The numbers below are "base" numbers.  They are followed by letters / numbers for additional items that are included with that particular "kit"

035 is a super clamp.
143 is a lever locking arm.
244 is a knob locking arm (variable friction as they call it).
196 is a 2 section arm where you can adjust the length (not a single lock arm like the above though).


----------



## Dwig (Aug 2, 2009)

vd853 said:


> Is there any accessory out there that will let me mount or clamp my monopod onto lets say a pole, table, chair, etc.?



I use a pair of Bogen/Manfroto 171 Mini Clamps, joined with the double ended stud (aka #013 Adapter Spigot), to clamp a monopod to the cross bar of my bike to make a tripod like combination. I sometimes use one 171 Mini Clamp and one 175 Spring Clamp for similar arrangements when the other surface is flat, unlike the round top tube on the bike.

Super clamps are larger and heavier. The Mini clamps will swallow most monopods. You might find a combination of one Super and one Mini to be a good choice. The Mini's use a round stud that gives full rotation. The standard stud for the Supers is a hexagonal one that limits rotation, but you can also use the round ones that the Mini uses.

tripods, heads, monopods, light stands, camera supports, lighting supports, professional tripod 175 - SPRING CLAMP, 5/8 F ATTACHMENT

tripods, heads, monopods, light stands, camera supports, lighting supports, professional tripod 171 - MINI CLAMP

tripods, heads, monopods, light stands, camera supports, lighting supports, professional tripod 013 - ADAPTER SPIGOT


----------



## RONDAL (Aug 2, 2009)

bungee cords.  Those marvelous little things are wonderful for this type of application


----------



## Big (Aug 2, 2009)

RONDAL said:


> bungee cords.  Those marvelous little things are wonderful for this type of application


Hey! :thumbup: It's like duct tape. It solves everything.


----------



## usayit (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome to BongoTies.com!


----------

